# a chance at free food



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I just heard on the radio, that tomorrow the MIR space station will be dropping into the Ocean, and apparently, Taco Bell has set up a giant target in the area where the debris is supposed to come down, and if any piece of the MIR station lands on the target, every person in the USA will recieve a free taco. Has anyone else heard about this ?, I think it's quite humorous.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I dunno, even FREE Taco Bell is hard to swallow. Interesting factoid, though.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

from the taco bell website....

FREE TACOS FOR U.S. IF MIR HITS FLOATING TACO BELL[emoji]174[/emoji] OCEAN TARGET 
Taco Bell sets 40 by 40 foot target in South Pacific for Mir's Re-entry

IRVINE, CA, March 20, 2001 -- Taco Bell is offering a free taco to everyone in the U.S. if the core of the Mir space station hits a floating Taco Bell target placed in the South Pacific. Later this week, all eyes will be fixed on the sky in anticipation of the 150-ton space station's return to earth. 
Taco Bell has created a 40 by 40-foot target, painted with a Bell bull's-eye and bold purple letters stating: "Free Taco Here." The floating target will be placed in the South Pacific Ocean off the coast of Australia in advance of Mir's descent. 
"Taco Bell is capturing the imagination of millions of people as they eagerly await Mir's return to earth," said Chris Becker, vice president of brand communications, Taco Bell Corp. "If Mir rings our bell, we will offer a free taco to everyone in the U.S.," added Becker. 
If the core of Mir hits the designated Taco Bell target upon its re-entry, every person in the U.S. will have an opportunity to obtain a coupon for a free taco, valid at participating Taco Bell restaurants. Coupon distribution, redemption and offer details will be made available to consumers on the Taco Bell website and in press materials should this event occur. Taco Bell has purchased an insurance policy to cover the anticipated cost of the free taco redemption should the core of Mir hit the target.
Mir is the biggest object ever to be brought back to Earth and its re-entry is considered one of the most extraordinary celestial events in history. The 15-year-old space station is expected to pass over Japan before plummeting into the South Pacific, where the Taco Bell floating target awaits its descent.
Taco Bell Corp., a division of Tricon Global Restaurants Inc. (NYSE: YUM), is the nation's leading Mexican-style quick service restaurant chain serving tacos, burritos, signature Chalupas and Gorditas, nachos and other specialty items. Taco Bell serves nearly 40 million consumers each week in over 7,200 restaurants nationwide, generating $5.2 billion in system-wide sales.

SO does this mean that not only will we have space junk sinking in the sea, we'll have a taco bell banner going down with it? We need more **** in the ocean.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

How's this for an idea: if any piece hits the target they close down all the Taco Bells! Bad food. Make it go away.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

...but...but...I love Taco Bell.


----------

